# How much does PCD cost?



## tian6869 (Dec 30, 2007)

sorry to bother everyone, But I am new to PCD, and what dealer told me was different from the BMW web.


i am getting my first BMW, and read about PCD which sounds great.


When I went to Fairfax of BMW, VA, I asked about PCD program, the sales man told me that they are only doing PCD for M5 and M6. For others, I have to pay $2000 - $3000 for my 335xi.

Is this true?

I thought when you order a car, it should be free.

thanks


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

There is no cost other than your transportation to/from GSP. For more information, you can go to: www.performancecenterdelivery.com. This is not an official BMW website, but the information appears to be correct.

donnie


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

tian6869 said:


> When I went to Fairfax of BMW, VA, I asked about PCD program, the sales man told me that they are only doing PCD for M5 and M6. For others, I have to pay $2000 - $3000 for my 335xi.


YIKES! :thumbdwn: My advice is run away......as fast as you can. There are several sponsors on this forum that are very good at PCDs and would be very happy to accommodate you.
Good luck.

Keith S.


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

He might have been confusing PCD with the M Driving Experience that comes complimentary with the M5/M6.

If you don't buy the M5 or M6, the M Driving Experience does indeed cost a couple thousand dollars.

PCD is a free option for all cars.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

plien69 said:


> He might have been confusing PCD with the M Driving Experience that comes complimentary with the M5/M6.
> 
> If you don't buy the M5 or M6, the M Driving Experience does indeed cost a couple thousand dollars.
> 
> PCD is a free option for all cars.


I agree, he is getting it mixed up with the M5 and M6 Owner's Driving Experience that is included with the purchase of the vehicle.

PCD doesn't cost anything (other than your travel), but it has to be an ordered vehicle. Can't do PCD on a vehicle that is already at the dealer.


----------



## tian6869 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks every one,

I think the dealer might not know much about PCD.

and he kept saying "we are only selling BMW at MSRP",

So i may go to another dealership


----------

